# July-August 08 Challenge Photos - Travel



## TwistMyArm (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey folks,

The photos are finally all here. We have 50 photos, which were submitted for this months challenge. Take a look and then cast your vote for your favorite. 

*Travel*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Sep 2, 2008)

Cooooommme onnnn!!!! i cant wait to see the results. i liked this one.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 2, 2008)

I click on "Show Images" but all I get are those thumbnails.   Do we have to click on each and every thumbnail to see all the images in order to vote?    Is there a single thread with these all in it or perhaps a thread split 25/25 ?  

25 looks like this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128479


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 2, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> I click on "Show Images" but all I get are those thumbnails.   Do we have to click on each and every thumbnail to see all the images in order to vote?    Is there a single thread with these all in it or perhaps a thread split 25/25 ?
> 
> 25 looks like this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128479



The photos are only posted in the gallery so yes you have to click on the thumbnail to view them.


----------



## hometownphoto (Sep 2, 2008)

What was the maximum file size of the photos?  I thought they had to be under 150kb


----------



## icassell (Sep 2, 2008)

Another great bunch!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 3, 2008)

TwistMyArm said:


> You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.



Hometown, I'm not sure why the gallery displays the image size the way it does. None of the photos were over 150KB when they were uploaded.


----------



## MonteMama (Sep 3, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> I click on "Show Images" but all I get are those thumbnails.   Do we have to click on each and every thumbnail to see all the images in order to vote?http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128479



Open the gallery - then go to Category Tools - View Slideshow. Muuuuuch easier that way!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 8, 2008)

MonteMama said:


> Open the gallery - then go to Category Tools - View Slideshow. Muuuuuch easier that way!



Didn't even know that was a possibility. Thanks MonteMama.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, again we seem to have the need for a tie-breaker. I'm not sure how the choice can be made. They're both outstanding.

There sure were some great entries.


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2008)

We had a tie, and per the Challenge guidelines, in the event of a tie TwistMyArm turned it over to the moderating team to cast final votes to break the tie. That's why we had a slight delay in announcing the winner. 

Today I am happy to announce the winner of the July/August Challenge is *plastii*, for this image:










Congratulations, pastii!!


----------



## SLR (Sep 13, 2008)

congratulations  pastii 
I am the unlucky runner-up
I was the contestant so I didn&#8217;t cast my vote this time, so please someone activate my voting option.


----------



## plastii (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## johngpt (Sep 16, 2008)

SLR said:


> congratulations  pastii
> I am the unlucky runner-up
> I was the contestant so I didnt cast my vote this time, so please someone activate my voting option.


Once past 25 posts, voting eligibility is automatic, so no worries!

And great image BTW.


----------

